# "False Fronts" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 15, 2018)

*AS PREVIOUSLY ANNOUNCED, IF YOU ENTER THE CHALLENGE, YOU MUST CAST AT LEAST ONE VOTE IN THE POLL. FAILURE TO COMPLY WILL RESULT IN YOUR ENTRY BEING DISQUALIFIED.

*Welcome to another "kid in the candy shop" voting poll! Please read all of the *entries*, and then proceed to cast votes for as many delicious pieces as you see fit, but you may not vote for your own work. *If you vote for yourself, your entry will be disqualified.

*All entries are eligible for critique which should be posted in this thread save for critique on entries that are posted on the secure board. I've created a thread for those who wish to critique secure entries which may be accessed *here*. Please be mindful of where your critique is being posted so that the first rights of entrants are not compromised. 

I remind everyone that all critique, and responses to it, must be directed solely at the work. Any comments that veer into the personal will be promptly removed upon discovery and will result in appropriate moderation for the poster. There will be no baiting, flaming, or trolling in this thread, or its partner on the secure board.

You have ten days to make your selections. This poll will close on *February** 25th at 7pm EST.

Best of luck to all entrants!

And remember, it's all you can eat, so choose as many as you desire!

Please also remember that once the poll has closed, and the results have been officially revealed, you may post your entry on either of the Poetry boards for additional feedback.**


*


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 16, 2018)

too much quality for a one read decision.
oh WF poets-
i came
i read
i was moved
to return.
incredible works!


----------



## midnightpoet (Feb 16, 2018)

Voted, another great bunch of well-honed creativity


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 18, 2018)

indeed!


-xXx- said:


> too much quality for a one read decision.
> oh WF poets-
> i came
> i read
> ...


voted.
took me five readings.
how many will it take you to choose?


----------



## sas (Feb 18, 2018)

One grabbed me immediately, but then evaluated against the others. Still got my vote.


----------



## Pelwrath (Feb 18, 2018)

I didn't bother counting, just enjoyed the reading, before I voted on a quartet of poems.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 20, 2018)

Unique prompt + unique poems= fabulous...... ')


----------



## andrewclunn (Feb 20, 2018)

Swamped at work.  Will vote when I can come up for air.


----------



## andrewclunn (Feb 22, 2018)

Had to vote for two.  I just couldn't decide between them.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 25, 2018)

Those of you who were able to whittle down your choices this month have my utmost respect and an offer of home care because you've surely given yourselves a stroke. I am blown away by the works inspired by this prompt, and I voted for very many because the all of the pieces were just so damned well wrought. You've outdone yourselves, my lovely fellow poets. Kudos to all!


----------

